# Carlsbad, CA - #A1293933 Solomon, M 3 yo, B/T



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.sddac.com/pet_details.asp?RowNum=16











My name is SOLOMON.

I'm a male BLACK/TAN
GER SHEPHERD.
My age is 3 YRS 0 MO.
I'm in the NORTH shelter.

My ID number is A1293933, 
my necktag number is N520, and 
my kennel number is N049.


North Shelter
2481 Palomar Airport Road
Carlsbad, CA 92011-1531
760.438.2312 or 760.746.7307

Hours at all County shelters are:
Tuesday through Saturday 9:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m.
Closed Sundays, Mondays and Holidays


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He looks like he would love to do anything for you.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh, if I was still living in San Diego I would have scooped him up.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.sddac.com/pet_details.asp?RowNum=66


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14183747


still on PF


----------

